# Plant ID Pls



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all. I was wondering whether someone could I'd the tall tendril looking dark green plant. I bought it from Rogers Aquatic bought forgot to jot down what it was. I believe it starts with cr if that helps&#128512;









Korya - New West


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure its crinum calamistratum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, that's it. I remember that written on the glass. Big Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

randylahey said:


> I'm pretty sure its crinum calamistratum.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup that's the plant. Your tank's looking great. So how about an picture update of the full tank Alenna?


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks&#128522;but it's not quite ready for the reveal. I switched over to a CO2 reactor but there were a couple of days where the levels of CO2 where erratic and I developed some algae. Everything is in a good balance now (I think) but I just have to work on the removal. Once I'm satisfied I'll post some pics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

